# post your AMD Brisbane overclocks



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

I was thinking that this could be helpful to the people that are still using the Brisbane chips.

post a SS of CPU-Z (mem and CPU info) also please tell stock speed and voltage also if stable for 24/7 or for benching.
I will keep the first post updated with a list of overclocks.
POST INFO ASKED FOR OR I WON'T ADD YOU TO THE LIST!
here is mine 
stock
4850e 2.5ghz 1.2v 
overclock 3ghz 1.38v 
Stable 24/7 
CPU-Z


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

4850e

1.p_o_s_pc 3ghz@1.28v 24/7 CPU-Z
2. Mandown 3.2ghz@1.38v benching CPU-Z










5000+ Black Edition
1.p_o_s_pc 3.2ghz@1.55v benching 
2.WarEgaleAU 3.2ghz@1.44v 24/7 
3. 1Kurgan1 3.25ghz@1.42v 24/7


5000+ (non BE)
1. 3dsage 3.19@1.45v 24/7


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

AMD 5k BE 2.6ghz 1.32v stock 
overclock 3.2ghz @1.56v 
Stable: benching


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 26, 2008)

My 5000+ Non BE
5000+ 2.6ghz 1.32v 
overclock 3.199ghz 1.45v 
Stable 24/7


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a 4200+ but its windsor.. I could pop her into my 790GX and see how she clocks tomorrow.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have a 4200+ but its windsor.. I could pop her into my 790GX and see how she clocks tomorrow.



well you can post and i will just put a Windsor section


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2008)

Omg and I just deleted my screenie of cpu-z and my 3dmark score. I was at 3.2ghz at I think around 1.45v I had a 4850e as well. It also had everest with my core temps idling around 17c and 20c. load it would hit 28c average and peak at 30c

I love those damn 45w, only reason I couldn't go father was my other motherboard wouldn't budge past 290fsb. Gonna sell to my friend but I might keep instead and try on my 790fx board.


----------



## chuck216 (Dec 27, 2008)

My Brisbane OC is in my siggy it's a link to my CPU-Z validation page.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is mine...and it is 24/7 Stable with WPrime, AOD and Orthos

http://img.techpowerup.org/081226/CPUZ BB SS.jpg






Dont know why it was screwed up like that, I did get an error when uploading it to the techpowerup.org website. I had to resend it so its probably why its like that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

chuck216 said:


> My Brisbane OC is in my siggy it's a link to my CPU-Z validation page.



please post the required info it you want it added



EDIT: list updated


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's what I'm sitting at as my 24/7 for now.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 27, 2008)

Just put in my 4850e again and right off the bat did 3.2ghz at 1.38/9v and so far is stable. Last board i need 1.45v for it to be stable on windows.

3.2Ghz 1.38v
Stable: Bench and game, did a 1 hour Everest stress test with no errors. (back on my Phenom now)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

Mandown said:


> Just put in my 4850e again and right off the bat did 3.2ghz at 1.38/9v and so far is stable. Last board i need 1.45v for it to be stable on windows.
> 
> 3.2Ghz 1.38v
> Stable: Benchmarking so far.



that is better then what my chip does... maybe i will try that on mine.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 27, 2008)

Strange but my graphics driver was weaker at those speeds, had to back off on my video card overclocks so it wouldn't crash in games, but played stable after that. That's my best voltage for that chip. Clocking any higher and no matter the voltage it would crash. 1.48v @ 3.3ghz was the next stable but only for benches. I was hoping for more out of it but it wants to be stubborn. At least it stays very cool even at 1.48v the chip diode was hitting 50'C while the core were staying nice and cool at 30'C all at max load.

Still can't believe at stock speed the cores idle around 10'C. Guess that's what and oversized HSF and a 45w proc. will do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

Mandown said:


> Strange but my graphics driver was weaker at those speeds, had to back off on my video card overclocks so it wouldn't crash in games, but played stable after that. That's my best voltage for that chip. Clocking any higher and no matter the voltage it would crash. 1.48v @ 3.3ghz was the next stable but only for benches. I was hoping for more out of it but it wants to be stubborn. At least it stays very cool even at 1.48v the chip diode was hitting 50'C while the core were staying nice and cool at 30'C all at max load.
> 
> Still can't believe at stock speed the cores idle around 10'C. Guess that's what and oversized HSF and a 45w proc. will do.



mine does 3.4ghz on 1.55v and i think i could get more but temps won't let me. it hits the 65c shutdown temp VARY fast. but that was with my HDT 1283 haven't tried it with my V1. for some reason the V1 handles voltage better then the 1283. 1.5v on the 1283 got me idle of about 48c 1.5v on the V1 got me idle of 40c and on 24/7 setting idle and load temps are the same on both of them  so i am using the V1 that was on my 5kBE now


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 27, 2008)

here is mine for you, i got one at 3.5 as well but i don't run there, causes some issues with my mb. 

amd 5000 black edition stock 1.3v @ 2.6Ghz
OC: 3.484Ghz 303x11.5 1.52v no IHS under an ultra120 extreme edition-i had to add a couple washers on the pins to make this happen but it works

temps go from 30idle to 40 load in orthos priority 10.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

i completely messed the list up. could someone please give me an updated list? If not i will take care of it later when i can think straight


----------



## pagalms (Dec 27, 2008)

*4400+ Brisbane*

*Stock:* 2,3GHz @ 1,35v
*OC:* 2,9GHz @ 1,36v 24/7 stable

Max for benching i dont know. Last time it was 3,2GHz with crap motherboard. Ill test this next week and post results.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2008)

check the AMD thread for more info on it

validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=381395


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> check the AMD thread for more info on it
> 
> validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=381395



not trying to be an ass (ok maybe i am) but i am not going to go looking for any info. You post the info asked or i don't add you.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2008)

here is a stable clock






on water







stable 24/7 stock clocks 2.6ghz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2008)

so what about a Real App Test, not some synthetic benchmark that tells only 1/8th of the story.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks cdawall for posting the info i asked for. I will update the list tomorrow


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

What the hell, did this not save anything from my post on this?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> What the hell, did this not save anything from my post on this?



what are you talking about? you posted here and it is still here but if your not on the list sorry i messed it up and am waiting till tomorrow to fix it


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

Ahh it is there, that is my bad. I got 4gigs of ram at that speed now


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah I dont see the list, my screen was going whacky


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Yeah I dont see the list, my screen was going whacky



its all good bro. don't pay any mind to the list anyways right now it is all messed up.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2008)

oh and POS my chip is @1.575v bios 1.55-1.56v real


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

Didnt, should be what it says, not dont Egads I need sleep.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

cdawall said:


> oh and POS my chip is @1.575v bios 1.55-1.56v real



I'm just going by what CPU-Z shows so real volts. each board is different so i am using real volts so people know what to aim for. some boards are right on what they are in the bios and some go alittle over some go under. my gigabyte board would go over alittle my biostar goes under. my friends Asus board (don't know model) got it right on... anyways you get my point


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm just going by what CPU-Z shows so real volts. each board is different so i am using real volts so people know what to aim for. some boards are right on what they are in the bios and some go alittle over some go under. my gigabyte board would go over alittle my biostar goes under. my friends Asus board (don't know model) got it right on... anyways you get my point



and i think you just didnt want to post 3.488ghz


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 28, 2008)

Cuz CD you are just crazy in how you get chips so high. I need to get me a block for my cpu, some tubing and some nozzles and clamps.


----------



## diddle (Dec 28, 2008)

AMD x2 5000+ @ 2.6ghz, @ 1.296v
Oc'd to 3ghz (231FSBx13) @ 1.296v
It's been totally stable so far...
not really sure on temps. Bios reads ~40C but Everest reads around 25 idle, ~40 load.
So I'm not sure.

http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=59720586vj8.jpg


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 28, 2008)

Had a 3600+ G1 Brisbane awhile ago. Here is the thread. 

3.13GHz 1.73V
Air Cooling
330FSB

The chip was naked, and room temp was COLD...thats all I know.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Had a 3600+ G1 Brisbane awhile ago. Here is the thread.
> 
> 3.13GHz 1.73V
> Air Cooling
> ...



thanks for posting the info but to be fair i am going to have to tell you the same thing as i told cdawall 
post what i asked for i'm not going to go looking for it.


----------



## nick69 (Feb 15, 2009)

|ALiveNF5SLI-1394|ATHLON64 X2/AM2 4200+ @ 2970MHz Box|2GB DDR2 800 A-DATA|
Seagate 500GB + Seagate 500Gb + Seagate 250GB|DVD:LG|
GeForce® 8500 GT 512MB DDR2 (PV-T86J-YAHG) Chieftec GPS-550AB-A 550W
Temp read is 36C


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2009)

wow i forgot about this thread.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2009)

bump.... anyone have anything new to post?


----------



## cdawall (May 27, 2009)

Sempron X2 2300+ 2.2ghz@3.2ghz 1.4v (BIOS) 1.44v (windows)
XFX NV730A/8200
4x1GB Corsair XMS2 DHX@900 5-5-5-15 2v
1.5TB Seagate 7200.11
cooled by a little baby A64 freezer


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2009)

Sempron LE-1230 X2
2300 x2+ 2.2ghz (stock voltage unknown)
overclock 3.2ghz 1.44v
Stable 24/7 

Cdawall does everything look right? Also what is the stock voltage for the chip?I need it before i add it to the list


----------



## hat (May 27, 2009)

Sempron LE-1250 - 
Stock 2.2GHz, 1.25v, 800MHz HTT (1600MT/s)
Overclock 3.0GHz, 1.35v, 1200MHz HTT (2400MT/s)
24/7 Stable? Yes
All this info is in my system specs and more detailed... here's the cpu-z


----------



## Evo85 (May 27, 2009)

Now that I have my new MoBo, this weekend I am going to try for 3.5.  Most likely burn the CPU up, but should be fun!!!


----------



## cdawall (May 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Sempron LE-1230 X2
> 2300 x2+ 2.2ghz (stock voltage unknown)
> overclock 3.2ghz 1.44v
> Stable 24/7
> ...



Sempron X2 2300+ 2.2ghz 1.35v
overclock 3.2ghz 1.44v 24/7 stable


----------



## chris189 (Dec 25, 2010)

*BIOSTAR A780L*
292Mhz FSB x 11 = 3212Mhz @ 1.408V 24/7 Stable.  Could probably drop voltage slightly.
HyperTransport clock @ 1168Mhz @ 1.45V
DDR2-800 setting only running ddr2-1066 OCZ single stick/ single channel @ ddr2-1071

I've tried everything and it simply does not like anything past 292Mhz FSB.  I pushed voltage to the max and it simply will not boot into windows at anything higher than 292Mhz.  If someone can pull 293 or 294.  LET ME KNOW!!!

LATER

PS - This Machine folds 24/7 on the cpu client.  Is the Integrated 4000 series compatible with gpu2 client?  The machine has an x1950xt but it's acting up.  When i originally installed windows, i could stress it for hours under ati tool with no lock up.  After i installed the catalyst 10.2 it locks up after 1 second of 3d load.  Also it's stuck in 2d clocks.  I've ran driver cleaner pro and removed the drivers and tried reinstalling.  Same result.  What are some stable x64 vista/ 7 drivers for the x1950 in windows 7 x64?

LATER!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2010)

I bet your board isn't stable over 292 try dropping the multi to 10x and see if it boots into windows if that works its the chip if not its the board.


----------



## chris189 (Dec 25, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I bet your board isn't stable over 292 try dropping the multi to 10x and see if it boots into windows if that works its the chip if not its the board.



It's 100% intelburntest stable after 10 runs at 32 threads and maximum stress.  I run this machine at 100% on both cores with that 292x11 24 hours a day 7 days a week and it hasn't crashed yet.  It's been running for 8 days now.  It's a folding machine.  It's funny because it doesn't like a lot of voltage and theres a line where it'll work, and where it won't.  Not like intel where u can boot to windows without almost any crazy overclock but it may or may not pass a stress test.  This cpu will not go to windows at anything higher than a 292Mhz FSB no matter what.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2010)

chris189 said:


> It's 100% intelburntest stable after 10 runs at 32 threads and maximum stress.  I run this machine at 100% on both cores with that 292x11 24 hours a day 7 days a week and it hasn't crashed yet.  It's been running for 8 days now.  It's a folding machine.  It's funny because it doesn't like a lot of voltage and theres a line where it'll work, and where it won't.  Not like intel where u can boot to windows without almost any crazy overclock but it may or may not pass a stress test.  This cpu will not go to windows at anything higher than a 292Mhz FSB no matter what.



Its the board then 780l was never made for high overclocks...


----------



## chris189 (Dec 25, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Its the board then 780l was never made for high overclocks...



That's why i posted on this thread.  It doesn't look like anyone else can pull off more than a 292Mhz FSB no matter what crazy ASUS deluxe board you have.  1Ghz Overclock is pretty great but i always want more!  I've been able to post at up to 3.6Ghz, which is 328Mhz FSB.  However anything above 292Mhz FSB will not boot to windows.  No matter what the settings, and no matter what the voltages.  I believe it's a cpu limit.  This board overclocks like a monster and is stable!  It exceeds the ASUS M4N78-PRO Board i have in my other amd system in terms of stability and overclocking.  Unusual, huh?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2010)

chris189 said:


> That's why i posted on this thread.  It doesn't look like anyone else can pull off more than a 292Mhz FSB no matter what crazy ASUS deluxe board you have.  1Ghz Overclock is pretty great but i always want more!  I've been able to post at up to 3.6Ghz, which is 328Mhz FSB.  However anything above 292Mhz FSB will not boot to windows.  No matter what the settings, and no matter what the voltages.  I believe it's a cpu limit.  This board overclocks like a monster and is stable!  It exceeds the ASUS M4N78-PRO Board i have in my other amd system in terms of stability and overclocking.  Unusual, huh?



I have gotten pretty high I have hit over 300mhz on my ancient 580x and 780a...

Ill see if I can find pics but I got that sempron x2 up to 3.3ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 25, 2010)

lol...can i add my cpu overclocks here? i know its not a brisbane but neither are half the other cpu's in this thread


----------



## chris189 (Dec 26, 2010)

lol.  I don't see a problem.  Go for it!


----------



## v12dock (Dec 26, 2010)

Ahh come on I was running 3.4 on my brisbane


----------



## chris189 (Dec 26, 2010)

Brisbane family is the athlon 64 x2 family.  The 6000+ runs at 3.1Ghz.  I don't think it would have much of a problem going past 3.6Ghz possibly.  The Sempron x2 2300 is a different family.  Overclocks great though.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2010)

chris189 said:


> Brisbane family is the athlon 64 x2 family.  The 6000+ runs at 3.1Ghz.  I don't think it would have much of a problem going past 3.6Ghz possibly.  The Sempron x2 2300 is a different family.  Overclocks great though.



The sempron is a brisbane core with half the l2 cache shut off.


----------



## chris189 (Dec 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> The sempron is a brisbane core with half the l2 cache shut off.



Interesting.  I just noticed that on wikipedia.  Decent chips.  I'm getting a new board for this AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800+ 2.4Ghz Socket 939 cpu.  I'm going to overclock it and see if it outperforms the newer Brisbane sempron chip!  exciting stuff!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2010)

try cooling the chipset alittle more if its passive. Also push alittle more voltage into it. Lower the HTT mult. as low as you can and up the HTT voltage a notch.Maybe try lowering the ram speed just to count it out. Could be caused by a week IMC on the chip that doesn't want to do higher. I know i had a hard time getting 1040 stable on the ram and 1066 was near impossible.


----------

